# Web cam por radiofrecuencia



## YoniMevicio (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo un microrrobot controlado por PC mediante RF,  pero veo que le vendría muy bien ponerle una web cam y que me enviase las señales de vídeo al ordenador también por RF. La manera más simple que se me ocurre es cortar el cable de la web cam y enviar los datos por RF con un emisor, y en el PC ponerle un receptor (quiero hacer el circuito independinte del mio).
El caso es que el USB 2.0 puede llegar a enviar 480Mbps y no se si en el mercado existen módulos de radiofrecuencia que emitan a tanta velocidad.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

PRIMERO ¿Esto así funcionaría?
Me explico, cortas el cable de la web cam pero en un extremo le pones un emisor y en otro un receptor para que los datos no dejen de pasar y poder ver la web cam como si estubiese conectada directamente.


SEGUNDO ¿Existen módulos que puedan enviar señales por radiofrecuencia tan rapidamente?
Hablo de solo los módulos, no de circuitos ya hechos por compañías (ya que yo tenga que diseñar el circuito etc)

TERCERO ¿Las web cam solo envían señales (se supone que son periféricos de entrada) o al ser I2C necesito emisor receptor?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

te recomiendo una camara comun de video compuesto entrando a un modulador de RF y lo recepcionas en cualquier TV, es una opcion mas simple y barata.


----------



## saiwor (Feb 19, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> te recomiendo una camara comun de video compuesto entrando a un modulador de RF y lo recepcionas en cualquier TV, es una opcion mas simple y barata.


 
si tienes razon... eso seria ideal,,, y lo te compras una tarjeta TVradio, con eso captas la señal proviniente del robot, para ver en tu ordenador.


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas  Más simple si lo veo, pero más barato no se yo...
¿cuanto valdría más o menos una cámara de ese tipo?

Un amigo se compró una cámara así por 80 euros pero cuando alejabas la cámara o cuando la traías se veía muy mal, perdía la señal. Tenias que adaptarte al punto.

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 19, 2010)

Cuando consigas la cámara de video podés modificarle el emisor.
Como la cámara es (supongo) de navegación, no creo que necesites mucha calidad, por lo que puedes usar una cámara de vigilancia o similar.
El USB está diseñado para ser conectado por cable, además de ser bidireccional. Con una cámara  probablemente sea mas barato (porque necesitarías un conjunto transmisor-receptor en lugar de dos).


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 19, 2010)

Aham... oki ahora me ha quedado mucho más claro. Gracias.

Si habéis usado alguna y sabéis donde comprarla en algún sitio on-line os lo agradecería mucho 

Gracais de nuevo!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

Otras alternativas:

-Un celu con Symbian y el SmartCam, Mobiola o algún otro, yo uso ese soft con mi nokia 5330 y WiFi y consigo unos 900Mts al aire libre, buena calidad (640*480).

-Un router Linksys hackeado y una cámara ip.
http://www.jbprojects.net/projects/wifirobot/

-Una netbook (o notebook) con una webcam y conexión WiFi.

En que queres poner la camara?


----------



## electrodan (Feb 19, 2010)

No creo que pueda poner una computadora personal en un microrobot (lo dice al principio).
Creo que usar una de esas opciones que decís sería podar rosas con motosierra.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 19, 2010)

Que buen proyecto.
Yo me estoy buscando mi información para poder desarrollar primero mi microrobot controlado por pc y mas tarde agregarle una webcam para poder utilizarlo en pequeños lugares donde yo no cabo.
Me interesa mucho este tema y al igual que ti seguro lo este siguiendo, ante cualquier apunte que encuentre te lo mostrare.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah perdón, no vi la palabra "microbot"


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 20, 2010)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas 



> Un celu con Symbian y el SmartCam, Mobiola o algún otro


Si, yo también hago eso con mi N95  pero es lo que dice el compañero, me gustaría RF, sin wifi por medio 



> Que buen proyecto.
> Yo me estoy buscando mi información para poder desarrollar primero mi microrobot controlado por pc...


Pues si tienes alguna duda pregunta sin miedo, para eso estamos aquí


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 22, 2010)

YoniMevicio: Vi un minirobot que hace lo que consultas y la minicamara tenia el modulo de RF incorporado. El modulo receptor lo conectaron a una PC, donde
aparecia la imagen. Tenia un software que controlaba la camara (rotacion, zoom, etc) y eso era todo. Los diseñadores me dijeron que transmitia en la banda de 2 GHz. No tengo la referencia pero sin duda se consigue en la Internet. Saludos


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola Tecnogirl =)
Si poder se puede seguro , pero... cojer una webcam, cortarle el cable y hacer una especie de puente con emisor-receptor... eso es lo que no se.
También tengo entendido que cuanto más frecuencia tenga la señal (en ese caso que cuentas 2 GHz)... menos tiempo puede haber entre bit y bit enviado =) (por lo que deduzco que será más velor el refresco de imagen)

Gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## bysma (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola..... de cuanto espacio dispones en el microrobot ??? te digo esto porque yo hace tiempo monte un microrobot o mas bien minirobot media unos 15 cm2 y lo controlaba mediante Wifi, hay conectaba camara usb mediante conversor usb a rj45 y un apWifi troxfor que encontre de reducido tamaño.

Ademas para hacer un emisor con esas frecuencias 2Ghz es algo complicado. Aunque estaria bien, pero mejor seria por wifi 2,5 Ghz y la posibilidad de controlarlo con PC o con un movil wifi como lo hacia yo. El problema que se me presento fue la distancia apenas 75 mts y unos 120 mts con antenas grandes de 16db ganancia (eso decia el fabricante)


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 24, 2010)

Gracias bysma, muy buena respuesta . El caso es que nunca he hecho nada con wifi (me gustaría pero aún no se nada), y eso para mi es un problema :S
Pero si no encuentro solución haré eso 

=P


----------



## saiwor (Feb 24, 2010)

y cuanto al precio de la camara de vigilancia: CMOS blaco/negreo esta 40dolares, y a CMOS a colores esta: 60dolares, digo en mi pais.


----------



## YoniMevicio (Feb 24, 2010)

Oki, a ver si ahorro un poco y pillo una


----------



## arles (Feb 25, 2010)

hola que tal??? YoniMevicio me parece muy interesante tu proyecto... yo estoy diseñando un proyecto similar estoy construyendo un robot controlado desde la PC pero quisiera saber si tu me puedes decir o explicar o dar alguna idea de como puedo controlar mi robot pero de forma inalambrica como tu lo has hecho te agradeceria mucho si me lo pudieras explicar porfavor de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## YoniMevicio (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola Arles, Pues bien, habrán muchas formas (digo yo) pero... Primero debería preguntarte lo que sabes para decirte qué es lo que deberías hacer. Por ejemplo... ¿Sabes ya controlarlo por ordenador? Si sabes estamos ganando muchos puntos, ya solo te tienes que construir el emisor de RF y acoplarle a tu robot el receptor.
Yo hice un programa muy muy simple en Visual Studio y el microcontrolador que utilicé para la emisión fue un PIC 16F84.

Espero tu respuesta para que me comentes qué es lo que sabes y desde donde tengo que partir para la explicación ¿vale?


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

hay unas que se usan en aeromodelismo con receptor incluido.

http://www.todohobbies.com.uy/productos/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=151&products_id=1531


----------



## YoniMevicio (Mar 3, 2010)

Gracias Alexus pero muy cara para mi economía


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

amigo, esto es uruguay, aqui esta todo caro, tu estas en espña, primer mundo, hay muuuuchas casas de hobbies, capaz que conseguis buen precio.


----------



## YoniMevicio (Mar 3, 2010)

Si, pero tal y como están las cosas sin trabajo ni nada... hay que saber cuando gastar y cuando no  Quizás si no veo otra solución compre una cámara de este tipo pero en alguna página china.


----------



## arles (Mar 6, 2010)

pues te cuento que si puedo controlarlo desde el ordenador, tambien puedo programar pic ya he usado el 16f84 y 16f877 y ultimamente he estado programando un robotito llamado Boe Bot muy versatil...entonces creo que la explicacion sera apartir de como conectar el emisor a la pc o algo asi?¿?¿? muchas gracias por el interes en ayudarme ok

amigo pues te cuento que ya se como controlarlo desde el ordenador tambien se programar pic y he usado el pic16f84 y el 16f877 ultimamente he estado programando un robotito llamado Boe Bot muy versatil...asi que creo que la explicacion deberia de ser apartir de como conectar y construir el emisor a la PC o algo asi?¿?¿?¿?...muchas gracias por el interes en ayudarme


----------



## YoniMevicio (Mar 7, 2010)

Pues si ya sabes controlarlo desde el PC es muy simple, en vez de conectar tu micro-robot al PC, conecta una placa con un pic (igual que lo haces al robot) para que detecte los datos que le mandas. Este pic está en una placa solo, conectado al PC y con un emisor de RF. Entonces tienes simplemente que conectar el emisor RF correctamente, GND... Vcc... y Data que irá conectada a la salida del pic por dond quieras enviar los datos.

Los datos se envía en seríe, y dependiendo de la calidad el emisor RF podrás enviarlos a más velocidad o menos.
Te adjunto cómo hice yo esta función:


> void send (void)
> {
> RB2=1;            //bit START
> delay_ms(5);
> ...



Enviaba 5ms de bit start para como señal de que iba a empezar a transmitir, después enviaba los datos con un tiempo de 500us y le daba un bit de stop de 3ms (este tiempo no lo solía leer pero esa para que no se juntase el final de una señal con el principio de la siguiente.

Cualquier duda seguimos en contacto por aqui


----------



## arles (Mar 9, 2010)

interesante... pero tengo una duda aun, el emisor y receptor tu lo comprastes ya fabricado o lo fabricastes tu mismo?????, me gustaria saber si tienes los diagramas o algunas fotos de tu proyecto para poder tener una idea mas clara..muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## YoniMevicio (Mar 10, 2010)

> interesante... pero tengo una duda aun, el emisor y receptor tu lo comprastes ya fabricado o lo fabricastes tu mismo?????, me gustaria saber si tienes los diagramas o algunas fotos de tu proyecto para poder tener una idea mas clara..muchas gracias por tu ayuda



El modulo que usé como receptor era algo como este. El caso esque formatee el ordenador y ahora no se donde tengo los esquemas, si encuentro algo ya lo posteo.


----------



## arles (Mar 10, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por tu ayuda si encuentras algo porfavor aisame ok muchas gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 9, 2010)

la verdad nunca he hecho algo parecido a tu proyecto, pero es muy interesante, no seria economico realizar un pequeño transmisor de tv, el transmisor de tv le acoplas una minicamara que se utilizan para vigilancia y en tu pc como receptor podes utilizar un tv tuner, que podes sintonizar en cualquier canal libre de tv vhf o uhf que estee transmitiendo el transmisor en el robot


----------

